# gueule de loup



## écossais

Contexte: le petit ami d'une chanteuse qu'il a entendu faire des vocalisations lui dit :
... ma chanteuse à la gueule de loup, tu me donnes des frissons..."

My attempt so far "my singer, my ferocious singer, you give me the shivers."

 I've found nothing in various dictionaries that give me a more poetic translation and am out of inspiration.


----------



## constantlyconfused

I wonder if it simply means she has a cleft lip? Not very poetic, mind you...



*gueule-de-loup* _nf_ (Médecine : bec-de-lièvre bilatéral) (_medical_)cleft lip _n_


----------



## écossais

Thaks for the suggestio, but she doesn't have a cleft lip. I think the "guessed de loup" refers to the fact that she sings wholeheartedly, doesn't hold back.


----------



## MikSo

Selon moi et sans contexte, c'est clairement une déclaration d'amour... il aime sa chanteuse et l'auteur fait PEUT-ÊTRE le lien avec l'expression _se jeter dans la gueule du loup (to put one's head in the lion´s den ?)._

Le cri du loup est à la fois effrayant et lancinant. Mais il a quelque chose d'attirant et captivant. Sa chanteuse est probablement une sorte de créature envoutante et dangereuse... est-ce le cas ?

Celui du lion est plus rauque mais tout aussi envoûtant. Dans les deux cas, quand on entend le cri du loup, ou celui du lion... il faut se méfier.


----------



## écossais

Oops.wretched auto correct. Should be gueule of course.


----------



## wildan1

MikSo said:


> Le cri du loup est à la fois effrayant et lancinant. Mais il a quelque chose d'attirant et captivant.


_My singing girl with the howling voice  _?


----------



## MikSo

wildan1 said:


> _My singing girl with the howling voice  _?


English isn't my mother tongue... but looks (sounds maybe?) good to me. What would a howling voice suggest?


----------



## écossais

Merci, MikSo pour cette explication. Oui, il est amoureux d'elle et il la trouve envoutante, et peut-être dangereuse mais au moins, c'est l'impression qu'il donne à ce stade du roman. Maintenant il me faut trouver un moyen d'exprimer cette idée en anglais.


----------



## écossais

wildan1 said:


> _My singing girl with the howling voice  _?


Merci, wildan et MikSo, mais "howling voice" ne marche pas trop bien. Je continue mes recherches.


----------



## constantlyconfused

wild, ferocious, untamed? haunting?


----------



## Topsie

... with *lupine* features...

_Gueule de loup_ is more about the girl's facial features than her singing voice IMHO!


----------



## écossais

Meerci, Costantlyconfused. Votre pseudo reflète mon état actuel surtout que mon ordi est bloqué depuis midi. J'attends de l'aide de mon ami information.


----------



## écossais

Merci Topsie. Hmm, lupine. Interesting


----------



## joelooc

Wolfie   ?


----------



## moustic

Snapdragon??  She has a face like an antirrhinum??  


> *snapdragon* _n_(plant: Antirrhinum) (_plante_)muflier _nm_gueule-de-loup _nf_


edited to add the photo


----------



## Laurent2018

Remarque: "gueule de loup" = une fleur, à toutes fins utiles!


----------



## Laurent2018

oooups, yes Moustic !!

Je ne pense pas qu'utiliser "gueule" dans l'expression d'une passion soit très courant ???
Ou alors très très moderne !


----------



## Topsie

joelooc said:


> Wolfie   ?


plutôt _*wolfish*_ _- _wolfish facial expressions such as a _wolfish grin_ are more often attributed to men (as opposed to sweet young girls!)

Afterthought: in the context of @écossais #1 "My *songstress *with her wolfish grin..." might work!


----------



## JiPiJou

Madeleine Monette, "Skatepark", Galaade Editions (2015)
Romancière, poète et nouvelliste, Madeleine Monette est originaire de *Montréal *et vit à New York, sa ville d'adoption. 

" Quoi qu'il en soit, Sidney aurait compris vingt ans plus tôt la fillette qui chantait à tue-tête dans le salon de ses parents, devant un miroir qui lui donnait une raison de rester debout pendant des heures au milieu de la pièce. Il n'aurait pas eu le réflexe de se moquer, de se boucher les oreilles ni de râler, lorsqu'elle déversait dans un microphone imaginaire une chanson à succès, un des hits de l'heure dont elle imitait jusqu'aux accords, jusqu'aux solos de guitare. Yell... enfin Yelle, ce nom lui est venu il n'y a pas longtemps avec l'élan d'une inspiration émue, après une séance de vocalises et d'exercices plutôt robustes. « Arièle, mon petit monstre ! a-t-il dit en la serrant contre lui dans la cuisine, le dos tourné à un poêlon de sauce bouillonnante qui crachait tout autour, sans qu'il songe à baisser le feu, *Arièle, ma chanteuse à la gueule de loup, tu me donnes des frissons,* Arièle, j'en deviens presque anxieux, Arièle, -ièle, -ièle, quand ta voix monte large et haute, c'est à la fois animal et sublime, Arièle, ça te court sous la peau, ça te pèle comme une pêche mûre ou ça t'écorche vif, Arièle, -ièle, -ièle, c'était pas un contre-sol ça, vers la fin ? plus ravissant que déchirant, mais waouh ! un souffle de début du monde, Arièle, je t'ai déjà dit que tu peux faire peur ? oh, oui ! ce que tu es belle à entendre ! Arièle, -ièle, -ièle, et moi, qui tiens tout ça dans mes bras, ma petite Yelle. »"


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Did her voice make him think of a female version of the American blues singer Howlin' Wolf (born Chester A. Burnett, Missouri 1910, d. Chicago 1976?)?


----------



## Laurent2018

Héhé!  Smokestack Lightnin' ?


----------



## JiPiJou

_Found about "Skatepark" :_
 Arièle a une *voix de soprano*.

_And also :_
*Arièle cultive sa voix d’opéra*, qui est la dépositaire de ses états affectifs et qui tisse le fil de son histoire.


----------



## MikSo

Topsie said:


> ... with *lupine* features...
> 
> _Gueule de loup_ is more about the girl's facial features than her singing voice IMHO!


If you read what JiPiJou is quoting from the book... It's really about her voice.


----------



## Topsie

MikSo said:


> If you read what JiPiJou is quoting from the book... It's really about her voice.


Which is why I thanked him/her/them for the extra context!


----------



## MikSo

Topsie said:


> Which is why I thanked him/her/them for the extra context!


I'm sure I can't find a good equivalent in English, but I guess you guys will !


----------



## Laurent2018

Cela me rappelle le style un peu "sauvage" du flamenco: peut-être "carnal wailer"...?


----------



## tartopom

To me he's speaking about her mouth. When she vocalised she opened her mouth veeeery wide. And her face looked like a wolf with wide open mouth.


----------



## Locape

Yes, I think @tartopom could be right, it would match @JiPiJou's context. Nevertheless, it's a little strange to call a woman 'à la gueule de loup', especially using _gueule_. But if he says 'c'est à la fois animal et sublime', I understand it better.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Wonder why he didn't say "gueule de louve".


----------



## Locape

Maybe because 'à la gueule de louve' would be clearly understood as _wolfish_, like @Topsie said, or 'with lupine features' (#11), i.e. she looks like a wolf. Not sure that it would really sound like a compliment, even with _louve_ in the feminine.


----------



## joelooc

[...] Hence my suggesting "Wolfie" #14


----------



## écossais

Oh my goodness. So many replies and suggestions since I went off line! Thanks to all who have joined in this conversation. Yes, she is a soprano who can hit a high G. I agree that the reference is to her expression in that she opens her mouth wide on certain notes (already described eleswhere in the novel).  Thank you JiPiJou for providing the long excerpt for the others on the Forum. I will mull over all your suggestios as I find that, often, I may not like a suggestion but it can set me off on a new "piste". Failing all else I will add it to my list of questions for Madeleine.


----------

